# Malay: text on a medal



## chicken108

Hi all would anyone be able to help me originate the arabic nation this medal is from and what it says on it? any help would be massively appreciated. 

thanks

some screens of it:


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

I'm not sure at all, but I think on the second picture, it's written "Sultan abu bakr". I can't read the rest. Again, I'm not sure, but the only flag with those colours I know is the flag of the Sultanate of Brunei.


----------



## Schem

Yeah, this is definitely from Southeast Asia and the writing is not Arabic but Malay. Hemza's right, Brunei would be your best bet.


----------



## akhooha

Since it's Malaysian, it could actually be from any part of Malaysia, not necessarily Brunei. There was a Sultan Abu Bakar of Pahang, for example, who looks kind of like the fellow on the medal: https://ms.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulta..._alMuazzam_Shah_ibni_Almarhum_Sultan_Abdullah. Then there's also Sultan Abu Bakar of Johor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abu_Bakar_of_Johor.  Take your pick ...


----------



## asanga

Yes, it commemorates the 1957 silver jubilee of the aforementioned Sultan Abu Bakar of Pahang. My Jawi (Arabic script used for Malay) is not good, and the low resolution is difficult to read, but as far as I can make out it says:

Head: _Sultan Abu Bakar Ri'ayat-ud-Din al-Mu'azzam Shah, Yang Di-pertuan Negeri Pahang_, ...  = Sultan etc., King of Pahang, final 3 words unclear

Tail:_ ... dua puluh lima tahun ... Kerajaan Negeri Pahang_ = ... 25 years ... Kingdom of Pahang.


----------

